# Hey look! Some art!



## slimbizzy (Jun 22, 2020)

okay so i was like, "fuck you i want to draw a pissed off dog" and this is what i came up with:



 
and yes, this is my art-style. some like it some don't. personally i like it. this was one of the first good drawings i've done in a while.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jun 22, 2020)

instead of making a whole new thread. i'll just post it in the one i already have,



it's a lion btw.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks Very Good! They Are Very Scary


----------



## slimbizzy (Jun 22, 2020)

Ethan34 said:


> Looks Very Good! They Are Very Scary


Thanks man! Yeah, I try to go for a unique vibe.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Dang these look sick! I like the style, and really dig (what i'm guessing is) your signature. Kinda looks like a dope earring on that dog. 

Is it pen & paper or on a computer?

Nice stuff dude. I ought to post some of my glass art in this forum soon.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Dang these look sick! I like the style, and really dig (what i'm guessing is) your signature. Kinda looks like a dope earring on that dog.
> 
> Is it pen & paper or on a computer?
> 
> Nice stuff dude. I ought to post some of my glass art in this forum soon.


thanks man! appreciate the love. and yeah lol, that is my signature. i kinda go for some sorta chinese symbol, but eh idk lol. i guess it could be an earing? i might implement that in my next drawing! 

i actually drew these on a 3ds lmao. colors live, specifically. since everyone hates me on the gallery aspect, i chose to share here!

and hell, go right ahead man. glass art is dope.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> thanks man! appreciate the love. and yeah lol, that is my signature. i kinda go for some sorta chinese symbol, but eh idk lol. i guess it could be an earing? i might implement that in my next drawing!
> 
> i actually drew these on a 3ds lmao. colors live, specifically. since everyone hates me on the gallery aspect, i chose to share here!
> 
> and hell, go right ahead man. glass art is dope.


What!? you do these on a 3ds! that's amazing. I couldn't imagine doing such detail on that screen. I feel like that symbol could make for cool (irl) earrings too lol.

I may try to make some.. "line" earrings soon, similar to that. No clue what I'd call them. Maybe try making Japanese/Chinese characters.

And I just created a thread! I only have a few pics on my pc right now, I'll get some  pictures of my newer stuff this weekend.

Edit: I see you found my thread as I posted this. Lol


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> What!? you do these on a 3ds! that's amazing. I couldn't imagine doing such detail on that screen. I feel like that symbol could make for cool (irl) earrings too lol.
> 
> I may try to make some.. "line" earrings soon, similar to that. No clue what I'd call them. Maybe try making Japanese/Chinese characters.
> 
> ...


the app i use is a very good app, without a doubt. very simple, and very reliable. since you can zoom in, it makes it easier to do lines and stuff. some people make INSANE creations. colorslive.com is the site, you can check out the amazing artists. 

the earings seem like a cool idea, really. i was just thinking too, my lil signature would make an insane cow-burn-stick-thingy or whatever they are called. imagine seeing that symbol on your cows lmao.

and yeah, noticed your thread right away


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah! A 'branding iron'. I might be able to make one, if you really want lmao! 

That's sweet. I may have to install that app, but I barely use my n3ds XL at all now. Plus i'm so dang busy making stuff. It may be good to relax with though.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Yeah! A 'branding iron'. I might be able to make one, if you really want lmao!
> 
> That's sweet. I may have to install that app, but I barely use my n3ds XL at all now. Plus i'm so dang busy making stuff. It may be good to relax with though.


right... that's what it's called! i mean, if you REALLY want to make one, i wont stop you lmao. i got no copyright or nothin on my drawings i could care less if someone used my art(i would be blessed if someone used my art, to be honest lmao)

yeah, the app is a good one. it also has a 3d function. which is really cool! you got five layers, and yeah i think the rest is self explanatory. the layers are really good for tracing and doing line art.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 4, 2020)

hey look it's an avocado.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 29, 2020)

tried doing some more female nude drawing. 

this time however, i decided to give a face a shot. first time drawing a face and have it look decent!! ^^


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 3, 2020)

for my girl, she is such a dork and was freaking our because it was out 2 month point. so i was like okay lets do something for her.


----------



## Stay026 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your art style is so cool


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 3, 2020)

Stay026 said:


> Your art style is so cool


thanks! i enjoy it too ^^


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 4, 2020)

i think i'm gonna make my skyline view thingy or whatever in a pixel art program ^^

it is gonna look epic


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok Tom, be honest. Who did you steal these from?


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 4, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Ok Tom, be honest. Who did you steal these from?


i stole em from some loser named tom rannd


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> i stole em from some loser named tom rannd


You stole his name too?


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 4, 2020)

Zucker said:


> You stole his name too?


yeah i just really liked him


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> yeah i just really liked him


How very progressive of you!!


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 4, 2020)

Zucker said:


> How very progressive of you!!


mhm!


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> mhm!


Oh did you hear Eminems leaked album?? http://goo.gl/LywQHo


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice-u, nice-u.. Very nice, Caesar-chan.. Very impressive, especially for being on a 3DS. Your artstyle in the first two posts reminds me of street art from the early 2000's in my hometown.


----------

